# Strange behaviour!



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

When there's a matted spot, or somewhere that air hasn't gotten to, we'll shave it so the skin can breathe. This can be irritating at first, but he'll be fine.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Purley said:


> But the weirdest thing is how he is with his food. I put some food in his bowl and he went creeping up to it - snatched some food and bolted away like he was frightened of the food. I had to call him back again. Again, he approached the food really nervously, grabbed some out of the bowl and leaped away like the food had bitten him.
> 
> He did that both at my house and at home the last time he got clipped.
> 
> Anybody have any idea what this might be about??


How old is he? 

Olie will act odd at times we sware he has imaginary friendshwell: Or even a little "special" 
He has much more energy then the other dogs. He just turned 12 months. And if they (other dogs) don't want to play, he is fine jumping, rolling and chasing his butt every now and again. 

I am sure there were other dogs at the groomer and maybe they have a dish there and another dog growled at him when he tried to drink.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

Yes, I am sure his bum was itching, but the Solarcaine did the trick. He was a year old on June 6th. I am going to get some lessons from a long time groomer friend - so hopefully I can do him myself, although I did tell her that presumably she has learned a lot over the years and I probably will take a while to get anywhere near her standard!!


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

The food thing is odd, and that would bother me. I would talk to the groomer


----------

